# thinking of moving to asti



## tania hayes (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have been living in Italy for the last 15 years and am completely fluent in Italian. Am very well established in Mantova. My husband and I are thinking of moving to Asti, to be slightly closer to Geneva, where he regularly spends time for work. We have two children (13 and 4 years) and like the fact that we live in a small town, despite some of the restrictions. Has anyone got advice on Asti or any other reasonably sized towns in Piemonte? am particularly interested in the quality of the secondary schools and the environment...the air quality in the Po valley, where we currently live, is awful, and one of the reasons why we are seriously considering a move away.....


----------

